# CPC with experience



## tylerkayla26 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am looking to relocate to Florida and would like to obtain a job before moving. Attached is my resume and if anyone knows of anything if they could let me know I would really appreciate it. I have 3 years of experience.

PATRICIA JONES
2822 Horton Street
Rockford, Illinois 61109
(815) 540-9756 (Cell)              


SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS

RESULTS-DRIVEN PROFESSIONAL with expertise in customer management. Particular strengths include excellent oral and written communication, communicating product knowledge, providing impeccable follow-up, and a commitment to delivering superior service. Analytical, meticulous, detail-oriented, problem solver with excellent time management and organization skills. Strong record of managing projects and improving work processes.


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Executive Director, Hartman Health Services, Rockford, IL. Sept. 2007 – present 
-- Coordinated various training issues to promote ongoing professional development and goal setting for staff.
-- Delivered formal presentations to Physicians and Nursing Homes, demonstrating cost effectiveness, improved clinical outcome, enhanced nursing satisfaction, and greater patient satisfaction from having Nurse Practitioners working with the physicians and Nursing homes.
-- Responsible for complying with State and Federal coding and billing guidelines
-- Manage call center.
-- Developed and implemented annual business plans.
-- Evaluated processes to improve processes and employee morale. Reduced absenteeism and tardiness by 25%, increased productivity and service quality in a multicultural work environment. 
-- Designed and implemented employee incentive programs to increase productivity and customer Satisfaction.
-- Responsible for making sure that all medical records have the appropriate documentation 
-- Monitor and make sure that the budget stays within working guidelines 

Instructor, Rockford Business College, Rockford, IL. January 2005 – present
-- Instructor for Small Business Management  
-- Instructor for Supervision & Management Principles
-- Instructor for Introduction to Business
-- Manage student grades in a confidential manner
-- Responsible for daily prep before each class begins as well as curriculum planning for each Week.

Site Director, Rockford Business College, Rockford, IL. March 2005 – Sept. 2007 
-- Served as liaison between company and peer organizations, communicating various issues and troubleshooting and resolving problems.
-- Customer-focused communicator with proven ability to understand and convey complex product information, developed rapport, built strong relationships with customers and delivered high-impact sales presentation.
-- Develop standard operating procedures for receptionist, night operation manager and learning center coordinator.
-- Manage call center for current and potential students.
-- Computed yearly, quarterly, and monthly benefits and payroll totals.
-- Taught employees new and more efficient ways to perform their jobs.
-- Developed new way to manage existing student enrollment, resulting in 100 percent student retention and higher tuition dollars; consistently exceeded student enrollment quota.
-- Manage all student files in a confidential manner

Accounting Manager, BUWW Coverings, Rockford, IL. Feb 2001 – March 2005 
-- Accounts Receivable ledger when I started was at $250,000 past 45 days within 6 months I brought it down to $50,000 and continued to decrease.
-- Responsible for all phases of accounting including general ledger, accounts receivable and payable, cash flow and Payroll
-- Developed long- and short-range strategic-business plans for Accounting Department and Sales Territory                   
-- Conducted end of the month audits in order to close books; including profit/loss, balance sheet and income Statement.
-- Charted internal control systems for non-utility subsidiaries that pointed out system weaknesses and reduced loss risks. 
-- Provided improved controls for internal operations.     


EDUCATION/TRAINING

MHA/ED, University of Phoenix, Anticipated completion November 2010
CPC, Certificate received November 2009
Medical Billing and Coding Program (HLT 069 RV), Rock Valley College, December 2008 
Ph.D, Obtained 20 credit hours in the Ph.D program
M.B.A, Grand Canyon University, December 2007
B.A. Management and Leadership, Judson College, 2005
A.A.S Respiratory Care, Rock Valley College, 2000


PROFESSIONAL MEMBERSHIPS

American Academy of Professional Coders, 2009-present

COMPUTER LITERACY

MS, Word, MS Excel, PowerPoint, MS Outlook

REFERENCES

Professional References Available Upon Request
Willing to Travel
Willing to re-locate


----------



## nmcnew (Mar 9, 2010)

*florida*

what part of florida are you planning on moving to??


----------



## vazquecj (Aug 23, 2011)

*have you relocatewd to Florida yet? If so, what part. Also, completed UoP?*

In FL? Finished UoP degree?


----------



## vazquecj (May 30, 2013)

*still looking?*

I have a new opportunity in Miami


----------

